# Sock Thickness



## photocycler (Nov 27, 2010)

Just got a pair of Burton Ambush boots..considering trying thinner socks maybe a Smartwool type sock

Currently using burton thick snowboard socks, anyone make the switch to a thinner sock and like it?


----------



## almostheaven (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a pairs of light and ultralight Smartwool snowboard socks that I really like. Ive found they actually keep my feet a little warmer, and they definitely dry faster if its warmer out and your feet start to get a little sweaty. 

Another brand to look into for socks is Darn Tough. Very high quality merino wool with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I definitely prefer thin socks. I had used the Burton thick socks for years, assuming thick = warm. Tried a pair of thin socks and discovered my feet still stayed warm and were far more comfortable without all that bulk.

I definitely want to check out those Smartwool socks.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

thin for sure. I used thick socks my first season and decided to try thinner socks last season. the difference was night and day.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I wear Salomon F22s. Love those boots, but they ain't warm. I wear THICK socks!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the north face outlet in woodburn has smartwools half off right now, and they gave me a 15% everything coupon when i walked in the door. 

i got 7 pairs :laugh:

they're not knee high snowboarding socks but i wear smartwools every day. 

thinner socks are warmer because they make it easier for the blood to circulate in yer feets, and merino wool is great cuz it doesn't stink - so your boots don't stink, and it wicks sweat really well, and its pretty much just the shit.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Thick does not equal warmer :dunno: 

Go with marino wool socks. They cost the most but they are the best.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I use merino wool. Thick merino wool is warmer than thin.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I use merino wool. Thick merino wool is warmer than thin.


I use the Burton Marino wool socks and have used them at -20. Feet were warm. Just curious have you found you needed thicker marino socks? the burton ones are thin...at least as thin as I can find. 


On a side note i also gotta give props for the fact they are made in Italy.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> I use the Burton Marino wool socks and have used them at -20. Feet were warm. Just curious have you found you needed thicker marino socks? the burton ones are thin...at least as thin as I can find.
> 
> 
> On a side note i also gotta give props for the fact they are made in Italy.


burton supreme sock was a thick merino sock, discontinued last year but still kicking around here and there, i bought all i could find, have about 5 pairs

the new burton merino is thinner. 

merino is def key


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

Everyone always talks about socks. I just wear regular cotton socks and I've never had cold feet. 

That being said, my feet are usually quite wet (and smelly) at the end of they day, so maybe I'll give this merino wool shit a try...


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

mrjimyjohn said:


> Everyone always talks about socks. I just wear regular cotton socks and I've never had cold feet.
> 
> That being said, my feet are usually quite wet (and smelly) at the end of they day, so maybe I'll give this merino wool shit a try...


The dampness is from the cotton for sure.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not sure that thick socks will make you warmer, I thought that the general recommendation is one pair of thin, non-cotton socks. 

Personally, I have a couple pairs of thin Burton socks lying around for cold days, but under most circumstances I actually don't wear them, never found that I needed to, really.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Thick merino wool is warmer than thin.


in a sweater, yes - in socks, no.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd also add that socks can make a difference in boot size as well. I tend to like a tight fit in my boots, so it's the thinnest possible ones. Most of the warmth of the boot is in the liner, it's really what keeps your feet warm, and not the socks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Salomon F22s have virtually no insulation. You're not gonna wear some thin little socks with them and keep your feet warm. Not without some toe warmers at least.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

smartwool phd for everything.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

For those who wear the SmartWool PHD socks, which do you use? The PhD Light or the PhD Ultralite? My local shop does not carry these so I'm going to order online. Obviously I assume the Ultralite is the thinner of the two but is the PhD Light also what one would commonly refer to as a thin sock? Is there significant difference between the two? I don't want to end up with merion wool socks as thick as Burton Emblems. ;-)


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I wear the mediums, personally. Best socks I have ever worn.

If you're not sure, order from REI. Try each, return them. Insanely generous return policy.

As of this writing, the mediums are on closeout at REI for $10.93 a pair.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

MeanJoe said:


> For those who wear the SmartWool PHD socks, which do you use? The PhD Light or the PhD Ultralite? My local shop does not carry these so I'm going to order online. Obviously I assume the Ultralite is the thinner of the two but is the PhD Light also what one would commonly refer to as a thin sock? Is there significant difference between the two? I don't want to end up with merion wool socks as thick as Burton Emblems. ;-)


pretty sure I have both, I buy them when I see them on sale with almost a complete disregard for style or color.

they are that good.

I have some ultralight ankle socks, they are thin, but nothing like a biking sock or even old school dress sock thin.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Alright, resurrecting this thread a bit since my question is related to the earlier discussion on merino wool socks.

I picked up 5 new pair this week: 2 SmartWool PHDs (ultra lights), 2 Point6 ultra lites, and 1 pair of Point6 Lites (buy 2, get 1 free). They all have 2 things in common - merino wool and no care instructions at all.

Do you guys wash them in cold and line dry them? Or can you warm wash and/or toss them in the drier?

I'd ask my fiancé her opinion but she doesn't ever do laundry...


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

If your fiance doesn't ever do laundry you'll be in for a fun marriage. 

A quick google search tells me:
-gentle cycle
-warm water
-use mild soap (not detergent)
-air dry

I just throw mine in with the rest of the laundry, they're still fine after a season's use.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Smartwool phd are good enough, but if you can get them Teko Merino are even better.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Thicker the better for me(my boots have 300+ days on them), lots of good brands....smartwool is great.

PS......I gave up on Merino wool after my girlfriend kept on throwing my expensive Merino shit(two 70$ icebreaker shirts ruined) in the dryer and shrinking everything beyond comprehension, their now kinder gardener size :-\


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd ditch the girl, not the wool.:dunno:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Slush Puppie said:


> I'd ditch the girl, not the wool.:dunno:


Nah she snowboards, backpacks, parties, works, puts out on demand and cooks like a pro....she's a keeper 

edit...but she can't clean or do housework worth a shit it's a good trade up as far as I'm concerned


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I cold washy my socks and lay them out to dry. I'm either blind, and oblivious, or washing them that way hasn't hurt them.


----------



## Tsukasa (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a pair of alpaca socks and i was wondering if merinowool would be hotter ??


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Tsukasa said:


> I have a pair of alpaca socks and i was wondering if merinowool would be hotter ??


Alpaca wool is more expensive than cashmere, those are probably dress sock.


----------



## Curcic (Nov 3, 2012)

I use my Nike DriFit soccer socks, they keep my feet fairly warm


----------



## Tsukasa (Oct 16, 2012)

Nito said:


> Alpaca wool is more expensive than cashmere, those are probably dress sock.


They are really fluffy and warm big time,i wear them each time i go ride.my boots vans are not really hot and its the only socks that helped me,but never tryed the merino one.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I've worn Smartwool PhD Ultra Lights the past two years. I won't go near any thick sock ever again - just distorts how your boot feels, if you can feel it at all.

Btw, I've worn these with Salomon F20s since I got these socks. My feet are never cold.


----------



## D-Rock (Dec 20, 2012)

*BlazewearUSA Heated Socks*

I use heated socks from BlazewearUSA.com and I absolutely love them. Great price, good battery life, and the warmth saves you from needing to go warm up inside so you can stay on the slopes for hours! They have other great products too like heated jackets, vests, scarves, and even heated glove liners you can put in any gloves... 

Heated Socks- Free Shipping +$100 | Blazewear USA :thumbsup:


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> I've worn Smartwool PhD Ultra Lights the past two years. I won't go near any thick sock ever again - just distorts how your boot feels, if you can feel it at all.
> 
> Btw, I've worn these with Salomon F20s since I got these socks. My feet are never cold.


I have the same boots. Over the off season have amassed various Icebreaker socks and bought both the phD ultra lights and mediums...didnt know which to get...haha. I dont have the greatest circulation so I've always been afraid of my feet getting cold with thin socks....but it appears thicker /= warmer...good to know! Heres to hoping the UL + f20 combo is as warm as you say it is :thumbsup:


----------



## lachyzee (Aug 1, 2011)

Hmm I am torn between Smartwool Lights or Ultralights.... concerned that the Ultralights might be too thin and thus less durable.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

go with the phd lights


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've had socks from Thorlo, Wigwam, Helly Hansen, Burton, and on and on. Got turned onto Smartwool a couple yrs ago and they're by far the best. They don't fall down or bunch up, super warm and comfortable, do a good job of wicking, and come in various thicknesses. I have a few pairs of light and medium.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

D-Rock said:


> I use heated socks from BlazewearUSA.com and I absolutely love them. Great price, good battery life, and the warmth saves you from needing to go warm up inside so you can stay on the slopes for hours! They have other great products too like heated jackets, vests, scarves, and even heated glove liners you can put in any gloves...
> 
> Heated Socks- Free Shipping +$100 | Blazewear USA :thumbsup:


Are they USB/microUSB compatible??

Do they act as a WIFI hotspot?

Solar Powered?

Do they smell as bad as my feet?


----------

